

Django-Based Blog on Google App Engine Tutorial, Part 1 - unfug
http://www.joeyb.org/view/django-based_blog_on_google_app_engine_tutorial_part_1

======
pufuwozu
I've been looking into what helper I should use for App Engine + Django. I've
been trying to decide between google-app-engine-django (what this tutorial
uses) and the app-engine-patch.

<http://code.google.com/p/google-app-engine-django/>

<http://code.google.com/p/app-engine-patch/>

Anyone have an comparisons or recommendations?

------
theschwa
Can anyone give me some basic cost estimates for running a blog like this?
Obviously it fluctuates depending on usage, but even a ball park would help.

Currently I'm planning on doing my blog off of webfaction with Django, but I'm
not sure how they'd compare?

~~~
litewulf
If you can run under the free quota, its free. Most blogs probably will run
within that.

------
andrewljohnson
I also wrote a Django App Engine site for my blog, just to check out App
Engine: <http://www.andrewljohnson.com>. It is in fact really easy to use.

I'll give the source to anyone who wants it :)

------
btbytes
I wrote one <http://teh.appspot.com/> many months back. The source is here:
<http://github.com/btbytes/teh/tree/master>

